# Fronts



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, there's a rule about it... but I think you should look it up! Not trying to be a pain, but honestly, if you're as intersted in competing as you say you are, you should have your own copy of the rules and you should read the rules for novice many times until you know these answers! *wink*

As for how to teach it... Food-based training should never be about cookies, cookies, cookies and then no cookies. Using food intermittently is how you wean them off the *need* for the food in order for correct performcnce. There are lots of great ways to get close fronts. Do you spit food?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Steph! I do have a rule book...somewhere around here...wish it would just POP out!!

How do you spit food correctly? Is there a certain way to do that? Yes, I do, do that, but I don't think I'm doing it right!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok - think of it this way as for spitting food on fronts: Look at Quiz's front after the recall... picture me spitting a piece of food to him in such a way that he remains in position while catchng the food. Make sense?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think there's a "Right" way to spit food, other than to say I use it as a hands-free way to reward attention while Quiz is in front of me. It's also how I transitioned out of having food in my hands and having to lure into position for close fronts.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, I sort of understand it. So INSTEAD of using hands you spit the food? And the dog is supposed to be targeted by the mouth type of thing? If that's the message your sending me...then I got it! I'll have to practice it today! (After I get homework done, help the house cleaned...YIKES.. too much to do!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, sounds like you've got it. Catching food spat by the handler is a huge piece of foundation attention training... yes, it teaches the dog to target visually to your mouth, but that's also where your FACE happens to be!  Part of why Quiz likes to stare at me so much is b/c he's grown up thinking I'm a hamster who may, at any moment, spit a nugget his direction!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Yes, sounds like you've got it. Catching food spat by the handler is a huge piece of foundation attention training... yes, it teaches the dog to target visually to your mouth, but that's also where your FACE happens to be!  Part of why Quiz likes to stare at me so much is b/c he's grown up thinking I'm a hamster who may, at any moment, spit a nugget his direction!


OH my gosh, I think I have it down Steph! Thanks for ALL your help. Would you mind hearing the Hamster song? LOL:bowl:Like I said, I'll have to try this out today! 

thanks again!

Caryn and Maddie


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

One of the big things is that the dog must be able to be reached by the handler. So if she comes in and sits out of reach, that's an NQ. This develops out of the safety aspect of the recall-you are supposed to be able to call your dog *anywhere* and have them come and sit front and be able to clip a leash on.

I saw a nice run blown last weekend by a dog that sat *just* out of reach. NQ.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

also make sure you aren't correcting her in the front postion. She may be sitting out of reach to avoid a correction. I have this problem too. One way for me to visualize would you be able to take a DB without having to reach for it.


----------

